# zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware



## floh315 (16. August 2012)

*zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

Hallo, 
Bitte beschwert euch nicht wenn hier formatierungsfehler sind, da ich sehr neu hier bin. 

Ich wollte mal wissen auf welchen settings ich spiele wie metro, crysis 3 und gta 5 und skyrim mit folgender hardware spielen kann:
Cpu: amd fx 8150 
MB: asus m5 A99X
Ram: 2x 4 gb corsair vengeance 1600 mhz
Graka:msi hd 7850 900mhz(etwas werksübertaktet) 1gb
Nt: be quiet straight power 580 w
Gehäuse: cougar evolution bo
Festplatte: 
1. Ssd intel 520 series. 120gb
2. 1000 gb wd cavier black
Laufwerk: liteon i has 524


Danke im voraus


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor


----------



## floh315 (16. August 2012)

Also bisher 1280x1024. Bald aber full hd bzw 1920x1080(16:10)


----------



## floh315 (16. August 2012)

Sry 1920x1200


----------



## floh315 (16. August 2012)

Hat vllt jemand praxiserlebmis bei gleichen/ähnlichen komponenten mit spielen wie z.b. Bf3?


----------



## ich111 (16. August 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

Ich hab eine ähnlich starke Graka und da BF3 auch mit den ganzen Threads des Bulldozers was anfangen kann sage ich mal das Hoch+ SSAO und 4xMSAA drin sein sollte


----------



## floh315 (16. August 2012)

Danke für deine antwort.
Welche karte hast du denn genau?
Reicht 1 gb fùr msaa?
Gilt dein kommentar für den offlinemodus?

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (16. August 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

Guck in meine Signatur.

Mit den oben genannten Einstellungen spiele ich im MP

Meine Karte hat auch 1GB, das dürfte also reichen


----------



## floh315 (17. August 2012)

Mein ich auch aber viele sagen dass sie bei ihrer 3 gb karte 2,5 belegt haben. Ich glaub aber, bei den 1gbs wir einfach nur öfter nachgeladen


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. August 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

Würde mir erst mal Monitor holen, aufrüsten kannst du immer noch. BF3 bzw. die Spiele werden entsprechend der Grafikkartenleistung laufen. Weiß ja auch niemand, mit wieiviel fps du dich zufrieden gibst. Manche spielen mit 30 fps, andere brauchen mind. 40 oder gar 60 fps.

Ich z.b. bekomme die 2GB VRam nicht voll, weil die fps nicht unter 60 fallen sollen.
Sprich: Die Leistung des Chips reicht mir nicht, um mehr als 2 GB belege zu können


----------



## floh315 (22. August 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

da der pc ziemlich neu ist hatte ich sowieso nicht vor schon wieder aufzurüsten aber trotzdem dank

mir sollten so die 35-45 fps reichen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. August 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

Der fx 8150 ist direkter griff ins Klo

Nun du hast einen Server chip der heiß wird und zudem langsamer als der phenom2 x6 1090t (1100t) ist
naja egal OC den mal bis zu 4,5ghz was dieser schon hergibt mit entsprechender Kühlung und er wir schneller als ein ph2 x6 1090t mit 4GHz
bei anwendungen wie winrar oder avx codierung zahlen tabellen berechnung (serveaufgaben) ist der fx Schneller aber gerrade bei FPu aufgaben ist der FX langsamer weil nur 4 FPu drin sind und Windows diese nicht die aufgaben zuteilen kann . Wegen fehlenden treiber seitens AMD
mein Tipp verkafe die CPu an einen der einen Server betreiben will und hole dir den 965be und OC ihn auf 4GHz

Dann in 2 Jahren wechsle auf AMD piledriver nachfolger oder gehe zu intel ci 5 haswell chips


----------



## floh315 (31. August 2012)

Sry verkaufen ist nicht der pc ist ziemlich neu

Reicht doch aber zum zockn oder?
Alle die den haben sageb dass sie zufrieden sind und die ganzen spiele alle locker zockeb köbnn


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. September 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

hat auch keiner behauptet das die Spiele ruckeln.
Nur braucht der bulldozer CPU mehr takt als der phenom2 x6 1090t um gleich schnell zu sein.


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

Das stimmt nicht so ganz.
Hängtvimmer vom spiel ab


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

Werde ich in 3 jahren mit meinem sys spiele auf einstellungen und meinetwegen dirextx11 wie ich sie jetzt benutzen kann spielen?

Wenn ich jetzt bf3 auf hoch zocken kann , koennte ich dann meinetwegen bf 5 auf sehr niedrig zocken?


----------



## floh315 (8. September 2012)

Bitte antworten...


----------



## Schmücker (8. September 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

Woher weißt du das bf3 auf hoch läuft wenn du es nicht spielen darfst? 

Im übrigen wird dir die Frage keiner beantworten können.


----------



## floh315 (8. September 2012)

Stimmt . Es mùsste theoretisch auf mittel bis hoch laufen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. September 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

Es läuft mp auf hoch und sp auf sehr hoch. 
Es müssten die kommenden Spiele sehr gut laufen.


----------



## floh315 (8. September 2012)

Na dann.


----------



## floh315 (9. September 2012)

Wie hoch liegt wohl die hd 5870 über der hd 7850.  10%???


----------



## Lt.Muuh (9. September 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

also die HD7850 ist besser als die HD5870. Kommt auf Spiel an im Schnitt ist sie 15% schneller  Manchmal ist sie auch gleichschnell. Verbraucht aber sehr viel weniger Strom als die HD5870.


----------



## floh315 (9. September 2012)

Irgendwo stand nämlich,dass die 7850 10%schneller als die 5850 ist.
7870 8% schneller als die 5870. Demzufolge wäre die 5870 10% schnellr als die hd 7850.

Wollte nur wissen ob das stimmt


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. September 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

Grafikkartenvergleich HT4U
Liegen also gleichauf. wechlse wenn dann zur HD7870 gtx660ti


----------



## Lt.Muuh (9. September 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

AnandTech - Bench - GPU12 so hier kannst du beinahe alle grafikkarten miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## floh315 (9. September 2012)

Ah ok die links muss ich mur merken


----------



## floh315 (10. September 2012)

Könnten mir für den nächsten kauf helfen


----------



## floh315 (4. Oktober 2012)

reicht der eine gb vram für skyrim mit hd texture pack in full hd?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: zukünftige spiele mit meiner hardware*

Nein soweit ich mitbekommen habe


----------



## floh315 (10. Oktober 2012)

ht sich geklArt. hab jetzt skyrim. mit hd pack. einstellungen zwischen hoch. und ultra.  auflösunng 1920 x 1200


----------

